# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  ديون وحمير

## عاشقة الصمت

ديون وحمير

cid:image002.gif@01CAA3EE.29273620   

إحتار الناس في فهم حقيقة ما جرى في الأزمة المالية العالمية الأخيرة!!

فتم الطلب من خبير مالي محنك أن يبسط للناس العاديين أسباب الكارثة التي حدثت في أسواق البورصة فحكى لهم قصة فيلم قديم ... حين باع الناس الحمير والتراب... فقال:



cid:image003.jpg@01CAA3EE.29273620


ذهب رجل تاجر إلى قرية نائية، عارضا على سكانها شراء كل حمار لديهم بعشرة دولارات ، فباع قسم كبير منهم حميرهم، بعدها رفع الرجل السعر إلى 15 دولارا للحمار، فباع آخرون حميرهم، فرفع الرجل سعر الحمار إلى 30 دولارا فباع باقي سكان القرية حميرهم حتى نفذت الحمير من القرية.

 عندها قال الرجل التاجر لهم: مستعد أن أشتري منكم الحمار بخمسين دولارا

ثم ذهب التاجر إلى استراحته ليقضي أجازة نهاية الأسبوع



cid:image004.jpg@01CAA3EE.29273620


حينها زاد الطلب على الحمير وبحث الناس عن الحمير في قريتهم والقرى المجاورة فلم يجدوا  

في هذا التوقيت أرسل التاجر مساعده إلى القرية وعرض على أهلها أن يبيعهم حميرهم السابقة بأربعين دولارا للحمار الواحد. فقرروا جميعا الشراء حتى يعيدوا بيع تلك الحمير للرجل الذي عرض الشراء منهم بخمسين دولارا للحمار، لدرجة أنهم دفعوا كل مدخراتهم بل واستدانوا جميعا من بنك القرية حتى أن  البنك قد أخرج كل السيولة الاحتياطية لديه، كل هذا فعلوه على أمل أن يحققوا مكسب سريع.

ولكن للأسف بعد أن اشتروا كل حميرهم السابقة بسعر 40 دولارا للحمار لم يروا الرجل التاجر الذي عرض الشراء بخمسين دولارا ولا مساعده الذي باع لهم. وفي الأسبوع التالي أصبح أهل  القرية عاجزين عن سداد ديونهم المستحقة للبنك الذي أفلس وأصبح لديهم حمير لا تساوي حتى خمس قيمة الديون، فلو حجز عليها البنك مقابل ديونهم فإنها لا قيمة لها عند البنك وإن تركها لهم أفلس تماما ولن يسدده أحد

بمعنى آخر أصبح على القرية ديون

وفيها حمير كثيرة لا قيمة لها

ضاعت القرية وأفلس البنك وانقلب الحال  

 رغم وجود الحمير



cid:image005.jpg@01CAA3EE.29273620



وأصبح مال القرية والبنك بكامله في جيب رجل واحد، وأصبحوا لا يجدون قوت يومهم



cid:image006.jpg@01CAA3EE.29273620



صديقي العزيز : احذف كلمة حمار وضع مكانه أي سلعة أخرى: شقة - سيارة - طعام - ..... إلخ

ستجد بكل بساطة .... أن هذه هي حياتنا الحقيقة التي نحياها اليوم

مثال عملي: البترول ارتفع إلى 150 دولار فارتفع سعر كل شيء: الكهرباء والمواصلات والخبز ولم يرتفع العائد على الناس

والآن انخفض البترول إلى أقل من 60 دولارا  ... ولم ينخفض أي شيء مما سبق .. لماذا؟ لا أدري!!!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
لانه المقصود هو رفع الاسعار مش (ارتفاع اسعار النفط اللي بتأثر على ارتفاع الاسعار) ..


سار العالم بكل ما فيه من فوضى ولم اقل شيئا .. حتى جائت الازمة المالية فاكتشفت ان رؤوس العالم الكبيرة والتي تخيفنا نحن .. ما هم إلا (محتالون) سيطروا على العالم .. ونحن وحتى الدول العظمى (نتفرج) !!


نصبة كبيرة طالت كل سكان العالم .. وانا منهم  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

فعلاً هاي الازمه اثرت على كل سكان العالم خاصه على مصروفي قبل كانت 5 دنانير بتكفي صرنا ناخذ 5 عادي و3 احتياط 
يسلمووووو على الطرح المميز

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

الكل ثاثر بالازمه  وشكرا على المرور

----------


## العالي عالي

*ازمة كبيرة لكن ان شاء الله تنهتي على خير

مشكورة اسماء على الطرح المميز
*

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

ان شاء الله تنتهي بسلام وشكرا على مرورك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يكون بالعون ويسير الامور  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

ان شاء الله

----------


## عودوني

_حمير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## mylife079

الله كريم ...

----------


## Be All Can You Be

ما بعد الضيق إلا الفرج  :Bl (25):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكووووووووووووووورين على المرور نورتوا الموضوع بردودكم

----------

